# Started a new project



## T. Ben (Mar 11, 2020)

Wasn’t sure where to put this so I put it. Started a lamp,have had the wood for quite awhile,from @Byron Barker. I believe it’s amboyna pine. If you have any ideas I’ll be happy to hear them.
@Eric Rorabaugh not singling you out,just tagging.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm watching this one too! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m planning on removing some of the inside of the bottom to put strip led lights all the way around it. I’m also thinking about drilling up inside,close to the outside walls to put lights up the sides also. On a separate switch. I’m a little nervous about it as I don’t want to wreck this piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2020)

Take your time. Hard to get that wood. I think I remember when he posted it.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 11, 2020)

Ya I know,it cost me a lot to get that. It’s been sitting on the table since I got it,it’s starting to crack so I figured I better get it done.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2020)

Epoxy and some colored filler. Epoxy and coffee grounds may look better with that wood.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 11, 2020)

I’ve been using ca and some shavings. Thought I had it packed in pretty well,then I started turning it. Have to do it some more. When I get to the final shape I’ll see how bad it is,and go from there.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 11, 2020)

I saw the second picture and thought that would be great with some LED lights on the inside! Great minds think alike.

Instead of strip LEDs, my first thought was a higher powered SMD chip or two. Might give better illumination without all the "point sources" that strip lights give.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 11, 2020)

Holy crap! That's beautiful! Some of the other guys who got some might have some advice on finishing it. It is a soft wood and with all that resin, I guess it is difficult to polish up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2020)

Best of luck on this journey! Like others, can't wait to see the final product! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 11, 2020)

Also, the species is Agathis Alba. It is related to Kauri. Goes by lots of names, one of which is Amboyna Pine. Haven't seen a scrap of it available since last I posted it, so hopefully this project works out well for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 11, 2020)

Byron Barker said:


> Also, the species is Agathis Alba. It is related to Kauri. Goes by lots of names, one of which is Amboyna Pine. Haven't seen a scrap of it available since last I posted it, so hopefully this project works out well for you!



No pressure......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 12, 2020)

I noticed that the resin in it seems to not like heat very much. Did you notice anything when you turned it? If you put lights in it, make sure they aren't ones that produce a lot of heat. Not confident they'd get along with the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 12, 2020)

I haven’t noticed anything other than EVERYTHING gets stuff stuck on it,including me. This is very sticky. I’ve had to scrape off my tools quite often. I’m planning on some sort of led, I looked up the ones @trc65 mentioned,I think I might go with those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 13, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> I haven’t noticed anything other than EVERYTHING gets stuff stuck on it,including me. This is very sticky. I’ve had to scrape off my tools quite often. I’m planning on some sort of led, I looked up the ones @trc65 mentioned,I think I might go with those.


LED sounds smart. Can't wait to see the finished product!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 13, 2020)

I ordered the lights and the lamp shade spider. The wife likes it the way it is,I’m a little iffy on the middle section,any ideas or opinions are welcome.


----------



## trc65 (Mar 13, 2020)

If unsure about the shape, wait until you get all the parts, mock it up as best you can without attaching parts, and let it sit on a side table for a couple of days. You'll know within a day or two if you really like it, or if something looks off and changes are needed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 13, 2020)

trc65 said:


> If unsure about the shape, wait until you get all the parts, mock it up as best you can without attaching parts, and let it sit on a side table for a couple of days. You'll know within a day or two if you really like it, or if something looks off and changes are needed.


Thanks, I like that idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 16, 2020)

So, I looked into finding some more online after seeing this post, just out of curiosity. I ran into a few pieces, but I found one that is blood red, a meter tall by 20cm. Really weird looking, so I contacted the guy for a price. He sends me back this "18萬“. So, that last character is "wan", which means 10,000. So....I'll let you do a little math and seek a currency conversion for Taiwan Dollars to see the absurdity of wood pricing in Taiwan. I could only laugh out loud.


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 16, 2020)

Same dude just posted 4 logs of Narra about a meter in length with very nice grain, price: 4,500USD. WTH?!


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow,that’s insane!! Glad I decided to get that one when I did.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 16, 2020)

Started on the shade today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 29, 2020)

Started sanding the lamp today, can’t do to much at a time,it gums up the paper pretty quick. Put a couple coats of poly on the lamp shape. Forgot to take pics before I went in the house for the night.


----------



## trc65 (Mar 30, 2020)

If your blanks were fully dry before turning, I wonder if setting the pitch (with heat) would have been an option with this wood? Don't know anything about potential problems, just a thought that popped into my head.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 31, 2020)

trc65 said:


> If your blanks were fully dry before turning, I wonder if setting the pitch (with heat) would have been an option with this wood? Don't know anything about potential problems, just a thought that popped into my head.


I had to look that up, sounds like it probably wouldn’t be a bad idea if I had a way to do it.


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 6, 2020)

Made a little progress on the lamp,sanding is going slow,but getting there. Shade is almost done. It’s a bit different than a typical shade would be. The blank wasn’t bought with the intent of making a shade,it was going to be the base. Plan changed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow! That's some spectacular wood.  Had no idea the color would darken that much with some finish on it. Can't wait to see the whole thing completed and all lit up.


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 6, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Wow! That's some spectacular wood. Had no idea the color would darken that much with some finish on it. Can't wait to see the whole thing completed and all lit up.


The shade is Norfolk Island pine,soaked with blo and sprayed polycrylic that I wiped off. 3 coats. Need to sand it again and coat one or two more times. I need to play with the lights to see if I can reconnect with wire after I cut it,so it will go around layer out flat not stood on edge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey Troy, had time to make any more progress? Inquiring minds (or rather my mind) want to know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 22, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Hey Troy, had time to make any more progress? Inquiring minds (or rather my mind) want to know.


It has been very slow,I’m in the process of drilling it out. I have to cut and solder some of the lights to get them to curve on the flat side. Now that the vase challenge is over I’ll go back after the lamp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 26, 2020)

I made some progress today. I will be getting another string of lights to put in the base. So not quite finished. But the wife is happy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Apr 26, 2020)

Great effect from the lights!


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 27, 2020)

I’m not real happy with it,honestly I don’t really like it either,it didn’t turn out like I had it in my head. I’m still working on getting more lights in a couple places,but I don’t think that’s going to help it much.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 9, 2020)

Keep working on it, you're on to something. That shade is outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 9, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Keep working on it, you're on to something. That shade is outstanding!


I’m waiting for some more lights to show up,going to bring some lights to my dad to see if he can reconnect them as I haven’t been able to. I’m glad you like it,I’m not real happy with the whole thing. My old lady likes it so I guess that’s all that matters.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 9, 2020)

Well it’s done.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 22, 2020)

Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow, that's incredible. Love the way the light shines through the wood shade. Is there lights in the base too?


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 17, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Wow, that's incredible. Love the way the light shines through the wood shade. Is there lights in the base too?


Yes,led strip lights.


----------



## Ken Martin (Nov 5, 2020)

Aw, I gotta see this thing finished!!


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 5, 2020)

Ken Martin said:


> Aw, I gotta see this thing finished!!


Look on page 2,it's done. Not very impressive,i don't care for it but the wife likes it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

